# Can't connect to internet Vista 64



## techjunkie (Dec 24, 2008)

My internet connection doesn't work in vista 64 anymore. It used to work fine but now it only connects to the network and not the internet. I'm using a wireless router and I don't think that the router is at fault as it works fine with XP. 

I googled and found a lot of results but none of them actually helped me. I need some expert advice so I can pinpoint the issue and fix it.

Please help me out guys


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 24, 2008)

lspfix


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks I'll try this out :cheers:


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 24, 2008)

hope it helps


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 24, 2008)

no luck mate.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

flushdns

if that doesnt work reset the router


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 24, 2008)

Flushed DNS but still no luck ( "ipconfig/flushdns" right ? )

Will reset the router and see

Edit : There shouldn't be anything wrong with the router as I am using it now on XP but anyway I'll reset it.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 24, 2008)

windows firewall blocking your stuff wrongly, or check your DNS servers see if you can ping 206.190.60.37 [yahoo.com] if you can then you got a dns issue


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 24, 2008)

If it's gettting to the local netwoirk but not the internet, could be it's not getting hte DNS servers info.

WHat nic are you using in your system.?

Are you connecting to the router by wire or wireless>?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 24, 2008)

Check the event viewer error logs for possible issues;

Click the Start button > In the Search box, type 'Event Viewer'; then, in the list of results, double-click Event Viewer.


----------



## oinkypig (Dec 24, 2008)

have you replaced your router?


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 24, 2008)

Try doing:

"netsh winsock reset" then "netsh int ip reset /reset.log" reboot.


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok I reset the router but still no luck. (took hell of a long time to configure it right) 

Im using a wireless



SystemViper said:


> WHat nic are you using in your system.?



Care to explain what "nic" is ?

I'll try to ping and get back


----------



## r9 (Dec 24, 2008)

My router is telling me that I`m entering wrong pass that works fine on XP on the same machine dual boot. I have tried without pass and again it don`t work. And i had vista X64 working on the sam computer sam router and wireless card after reinstall I can`t get it to work. So I give up I use XP for internet and Vista for Gaming pain in the ass situation. But when I`m lazy to reinstall again i will reset the PC 10 times a day.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

try admin


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 24, 2008)

I did what spearman914 said, didn't work. 

As in the attachment, I could ping yahoo but it says "destination net unreachable" . You can also see that the local IP works but theres no external IP


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll read through the event viewer tomorrow. Now have to catch some sleep  Its 3 am over here  Thanks for your help


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 24, 2008)

destination net unreachable interesting, you know what that means right?

EDIT: OOPS i forgot to say what that means sorry  it means that your gateway doesnt know how to get to where your packets want to go, that reply is from your router.

EDIT2: possible answer... are your windows XP boxes wired? if thats the case maybe your wifi is detached from the vlan, on a different subnet from the others? then maybe the NAT would act like that... im not real sure


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 25, 2008)

XP is wireless as well and works properly.

I played COD4 online today and it worked ! The game can connect to servers with no problem. Seems like the problem is with getting to pages only


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 25, 2008)

and MERRY X'MAS you guys


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 25, 2008)

So I checked the event viewer but couldn't find any network related errors or warnings. Any more ideas ?


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 25, 2008)

merry christmas, btw i told you whats wrong, the router is the one thats giving that error as a normal reply, if you have your wired clients working fine, then that means that your wifi ~ WAN is not set up right in the router, if you have other wireless clients that are working, it means your vista 64 box isnt makeing requests properly!

if its the latter i suggest LSPFIX and if that fails... a good virus scanner. not alot of reasons for it to be makeing broken requests... i would hope its just a config problem and you got your wifi seperated from your LAN and then the NAT is failing

merry christmas 

nice avatar!


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 26, 2008)

my other pc on wireless is working fine so i guess vista is at fault after all. i tried LSPFIX with no luck. i'll do a complete scan with kaspersky and see what happens.

if all fails i'll reinstall vista

thanks mrhuggles


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 26, 2008)

I've reinstalled vista 

I really hate microsoft right now

Thanks again for all the help. 

Admins, please close this thread


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 26, 2008)

glad you got it worked out, btw that is a very rare thing to happen...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 26, 2008)

Vista does that to me too, with random drops. Usually a reset of the router and modem and even my Vonage line (dont need the vonage rebooted but ya know) fixes the problem. I Download a lot so it could also cause it to happen. I found one time that just unplugging the Cat5 cable from the back of my computer was sufficient enough. 

I wonder if you set up your own Static IP and have everything go that way if it will not give you problems. There is a guide to do it on portforward.com.


----------

